# New Australian Shepherd Mix Puppy - Help on determining breed



## leogreene (Oct 29, 2012)

We just rescued an Australian Shepherd mix puppy. His name is Leo, and he is full of energy and very sweet. He was already 12 lbs. at his 6-week weigh in. Any ideas of what his daddy may have been?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Good job for rescuing Leo and what a cutie he is! I don't see any mix, he looks like a purebred to me. But if you're sure he's a mix, maybe Catahoula because of the coloring and eyes. (?)


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cuteness Overload!!!!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone else willing to guess Lab?


----------



## annadee (Aug 22, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> Anyone else willing to guess Lab?


Looks to have a lab face to me.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

HollowHeaven said:


> Anyone else willing to guess Lab?


 I thought lab too. Typically lab genetics seem to be dominant (I'm no expert!) and lab mixes tend to look much more lab and I wouldn't expect the merle coat color or blue eyes.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Do you know for sure that has australian shepherd in him? He looks more Catahoula to me than aussie.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Good job for rescuing Leo and what a cutie he is! I don't see any mix, he looks like a purebred to me. But if you're sure he's a mix, maybe Catahoula *because of the coloring and eyes.* (?)


just so you know the coloring of the coat and eyes are common in Aussies too which I think it why the OP suspects aussie.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Sibe said:


> I thought lab too. Typically lab genetics seem to be dominant (I'm no expert!) and lab mixes tend to look much more lab and I wouldn't expect the merle coat color or blue eyes.


Merle is a dominant coloring, any dog bred to a merled dog can produce merled puppies. As far as eyes go, blue eyes can be caused by the merling gene as well. So it is VERY likely that a merled Aussie bred to a Labrador would produce blue eyed merle puppies along with solid non blue eyed puppies. 

But what IS unlikely here is that an Aussie mixed with a Lab would NOT produce such extensive white irish markings. The puppies would be expected to have no white or only a bit of white on the chest and toes definitely not a full white collar!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, interesting. Thanks Keechak!


----------



## leogreene (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for all the feedback! We were able to see pictures of the mom who was found on the side of the road. She looked like a purebred Australian shepherd. We have been thinking lab, as well, because of his boxy head. I had not considered the Catahoula. 

Steph


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

It really is her legs and head that make me think lab.


----------



## misfitz (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, Keechak is right, especially about the amount of white. Looks pure Aussie to me, as well. As far as head shape and so forth, at such a young age it's really hard to tell - most young puppies have very similar structure. Wait and see when he gets older!


----------



## kelly.leo (Aug 4, 2012)

I feel like 12 pounds is rather large for a 6 week old Aussie.... I know all individual pups are different but I would think he has to have something bigger in him.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

kelly.leo said:


> I feel like 12 pounds is rather large for a 6 week old Aussie.... I know all individual pups are different but I would think he has to have something bigger in him.


My Aussie pup is 7 weeks now but weighed in at 6 pounds at 6 Weeks and is slowly gaining more. And from what I was told was the biggest out of his borthers and sisters. Then again he was taken from his mom early so he might be a little small for his age? I'm not sure.

When I look at the pups face I see lab in there but idk.


----------



## canagua (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't see Lab was wondering Aussie x Akita with the way the legs look


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow pretty big Aussie for 12 lbs @ 6 weeks.. when I first saw the pics before enlarging them I immediately thought Catahoula, but then I saw the the coat, and the mention that Mom was in fact Australian Shepherd and I'm stumped now. I can definitely see Aussie just seems a bit large for a 6 week old Aussie pup. 

Could you post some more pictures as he grows/matures from different angles? Sometimes they are so hard to tell when they're so young.


----------



## leogreene (Oct 29, 2012)

PackMomma said:


> Wow pretty big Aussie for 12 lbs @ 6 weeks.. when I first saw the pics before enlarging them I immediately thought Catahoula, but then I saw the the coat, and the mention that Mom was in fact Australian Shepherd and I'm stumped now. I can definitely see Aussie just seems a bit large for a 6 week old Aussie pup.
> 
> Could you post some more pictures as he grows/matures from different angles? Sometimes they are so hard to tell when they're so young.


Here are some more pictures. He is still only 9 weeks old. I will post some more in a few weeks once his body has grown some more.


----------

